
Getting Klued In: Announcing Our Funding and Story - jessekorzan
https://klue.com/blog/klue-raises-4m-usd-seed-round-to-arm-sales-with-better-competitive-market-intelligence-2/
======
PaulHoule
Sounds like a fascinating product, but customers are usually more impressed
with what you are going to do for them as opposed to who funded you.

